# Ask not for whom the boy writes, he writes for thee.



## fpak (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm sure people here will forgive me for shamelessly ripping of John Donne there. So anyways...my name is Faisal and I am twenty one years old and I write a lot.

I have been actively and persistently writing for the past two to three years. Its been a good experience and I've learned a lot. At least I hope I have 

I write fantasy, mystery and a lot of short stories of the kind that is sometimes snobbishly referred to as "literary fiction." I have never been a fan of the genre vs literary divide. But it does make things more convenient.

My favourite writers include Neil Gaiman, Ray Bradbury, H.P.Lovecraft, Ernest Hemingway, James Baldwin and Raymond Carver. My favourite book is "The Great Gatsby". I also cannot get enough of Gillian Flynn's books of late. Throw your hands in the air if you've read Gone Girl! Also don't trust your partner if you've read Gone Girl.

I also like to keep my short fiction extremely short. Most are just more or less on the 1,000 word mark. I don't like to call it flash fiction but that's the term for it in the market.


Anyways. Hoping to make a few connections, read a few stories and get a few stories read too!!


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 14, 2014)

Ask not if you have came to the right place--you have! Welcome to WF. Very nice intro.We are a friendly, supportive writing community with something for everyone. Writing discussions to help sort out dilemmas and other problems, challenges and word games. Don't be shy, jump in and have fun, make friends and get some writing done. If I can assist in any way, please let me know. After 10 post on the boards[ not word games] you can start posting your work.Please take your time and give critiques to other writers [a good way to let members get to know you]. I am looking forward to reading your work. Peace always...Julia


----------



## fpak (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome Julia. And yeah I am exploring the forum. It seems a very nice place.


----------



## escorial (Dec 14, 2014)

View attachment 7021


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi Fpak. Welcome to the forums.

Once you get ten posts outside of the word games and procrastination central you will be able to post your own creative works as well as choose your own avatar and signature. You will also be able to like or LOL at a post you like or find amusing.

So look around. Maybe do a critique or two. Join in on discussions. Enjoy the forums  :smile:


----------



## fpak (Dec 14, 2014)

That...is win. :O


----------



## TKent (Dec 14, 2014)

Faisal,

Welcome to WF!

If you could see me, you'd know that my hands are waving wildly in the air.  Gillian Flynn is one of my favorite authors. I can't get enough of her dark twisted stories, creepy unlovable characters that you can't help but love, and dizzying plot twists. Welcome to a world of crazy-ass scary women, right? And who said the guys cornered the market on psychos? Dark Places is still my favorite of all of hers although in every one her plotting gets better and better. If I could best describe my favorite writing style, it would be to I'd take her and Shirley Jackson and roll them together. You'll see my signature line includes two of my favorite characters, one of each of theirs.

BTW, literary fiction is cool. Just don't bring up the dreaded R word (romance). Just kidding. WF opens its arms to all genres. Can't wait to get to know you and your writing better!


----------



## fpak (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi TKent

I loved Gone Girl best of Flynn's work (Amy is my favourite female character ever ) but if I were to recommend a first time Gillian Flynn book to anyone it would be Dark Places. With Gone Girl you either buy the big reveal or you don't while Dark Places is a lot more consistent.

And I remember reading "The Lottery" by Shirley Jackson. Holy Shit!

 I hope to put up some of my writing here soon enough! Particularly this literary short story I wrote as a sort of tribute to Gone Girl and dysfunctional marriages everywhere. 

I sure will check out you're work too.


----------



## TKent (Dec 14, 2014)

Please PM me when you post your short story. I can't wait to read it  I had a friend take her husband to see the movie (Gone Girl) and he had not heard anything about the books. They left the theatre and at dinner he was really quiet then he finally asks, "Are you trying to tell me something?" LOL. Had I read that book before marrying the first time, I'm fairly certain I would have skipped all the formality.

- - - Updated - - -

Yes, The Lottery was one of those books that left a lasting mark on my psyche  Sorry I haven't italicized all these book names. Not easy to do on a smartphone


----------



## fpak (Dec 14, 2014)

TKent said:


> Please PM me when you post your short story. I can't wait to read it  I had a friend take her husband to see the movie (Gone Girl) and he had not heard anything about the books. They left the theatre and at dinner he was really quiet then he finally asks, "Are you trying to tell me something?" LOL. Had I read that book before marrying the first time, I'm fairly certain I would have skipped all the formality.



LOL

I'm looking to post it in some time today. And I def will PM you when I do.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 14, 2014)

Me too  Me tooo! I want a heads up so I can read your work...please.---and thank you.


----------



## Blade (Dec 14, 2014)

:hi:Welcome to the forums.



			
				fpac said:
			
		

> I also like to keep my short fiction extremely short. Most are just more or less on the 1,000 word mark.



I think that especially when you are starting out it is a good idea to stick with a length that you feel comfortable with. Wandering into water that is too deep may just frustrate you into giving up on your stuff.

In any case please take the time to look around and see what is going on. If you have questions please ask and good luck.:encouragement:


----------



## joshybo (Dec 14, 2014)

We share several of the same favorite authors, chiefly Gaiman, Bradbury and Lovecraft.  I was fortunate enough to attend a reading/signing of The Ocean at the End of the Lane.  That's completely irrelevant, but it was amazing.

I look forward to reading your work and welcome to WF.


----------



## fpak (Dec 14, 2014)

joshybo said:


> We share several of the same favorite authors, chiefly Gaiman, Bradbury and Lovecraft.  I was fortunate enough to attend a reading/signing of The Ocean at the End of the Lane.  That's completely irrelevant, but it was amazing.
> 
> I look forward to reading your work and welcome to WF.



Thanks for the welcome Joshybo. 

I have been hooked on Neil Gaiman ever since I read "Coraline."  That book is brilliant. However I have to say I was a bit disappointed with "The ocean at the end of the lane." It was a solid effort but I expect more from the fellow. Neil Gaiman can write a fantasy novel with his eyes closed and that's kind of how I felt "Ocean' was written.

Even though I don't always write fantasy, I still count Gaiman among my biggest influences and would love to meet him someday. As a matter of fact, I only started reading Bradbury after Gaiman recommended him in some of his writing. 


I do hope you like the stories I post here.


----------



## joshybo (Dec 14, 2014)

> Thanks for the welcome Joshybo. :smile:
> 
> I have been hooked on Neil Gaiman ever since I read "Coraline." That book is brilliant. However I have to say I was a bit disappointed with "The ocean at the end of the lane." It was a solid effort but I expect more from the fellow. Neil Gaiman can write a fantasy novel with his eyes closed and that's kind of how I felt "Ocean' was written.
> 
> ...



I do agree that Ocean wasn't his best offering, but I still enjoyed it.  I actually got hooked on Gaiman after reading his Sandman graphic novels and my wife is actually the one who turned me onto those.

As for enjoying your work, I very much enjoyed your story Baby and I apologize for my lengthy review to it.  I'm always worried getting so in-depth with my critiques may rub some writers the wrong way, but I don't get so involved as a form of negativity.  If I read something that I think really has a lot of potential, I just like to offer whatever advice that I can so that it might get stronger as a result.  Keep writing!


----------



## fpak (Dec 14, 2014)

I have only read the first volume of Sandman. Dream is pretty cool. But on the whole, I'm not very literate when it comes to comic books.

And like I said before no need for apologies. Writers need good feedback.


----------



## Awanita (Dec 16, 2014)

fpak Osiyo and welcome to WF.


----------



## fpak (Dec 16, 2014)

Awanita said:


> fpak Osiyo and welcome to WF.



Thanks for the welcome Awanita.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Dec 17, 2014)

I have this sinking suspicion with the amount of reading you do and the enthusiasm you've put forth over the few short days, you've got published all over you. I need not instruct you, though I will reiterate, that writing is as any other science: best when put in the contemporary context. Meaning, the more you read, the more you write, the more you think critically on what has been and what is, the more you understand what can be and what is to come, especially from your own pen or keyboard.

You have literary maneuvers competitions written all over your intro. Same with the colors of fiction. We offer three monthly exercises in flash fiction. Perhaps you'd like to give them a try? I can see you excelling in them.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## fpak (Dec 17, 2014)

thepancreas11 said:


> I have this sinking suspicion with the amount of reading you do and the enthusiasm you've put forth over the few short days, you've got published all over you. I need not instruct you, though I will reiterate, that writing is as any other science: best when put in the contemporary context. Meaning, the more you read, the more you write, the more you think critically on what has been and what is, the more you understand what can be and what is to come, especially from your own pen or keyboard.
> 
> You have literary maneuvers competitions written all over your intro. Same with the colors of fiction. We offer three monthly exercises in flash fiction. Perhaps you'd like to give them a try? I can see you excelling in them.
> 
> ...




"Sinking suspicion" made me laugh a bit. 
I have been published in a few small magazines but I'm still looking for that big trophy fish to snare. The one that I can really show off to people about. 

I am a student accountant, my classes have just let out for the time being and so I have a lot of free time on my hands to write and read and frequent the forum. I just hope I'll be able to sustain the productivity level for a while. 

And your advice is solid; there are only two unfailing ways to learn how to write, and that's to read and write.

Yeah I have been thinking of entering the competitions. But one of my big issues is that I never can seem to write to theme. Is the LM ever open themed? Either way I'll keep watching the competition thread and keep writing and if ever some of my writing fits in with the competition prompt I will definitely submit it.


----------

